# Treasure Trove



## taycat (Aug 17, 2015)

been sorting my dad's garage out as since last heart prob he as decided to slow right down.
no machinery but shed loads of hand tools.
a lot of which i remember using as a kid.
found a tin with oiled cloth in opened it up to find hammer i made at school, he never used it and isn't letting me have it.
even got the old input shaft we got from scrap gearbox to do clutch on my first car.

many happy memories of working with him over years, and lots of working in rain on cars.
  but also scares hell out of me as realised he isn't going to be around forever.


----------



## brino (Aug 17, 2015)

Taycat,

I know how you feel. As a kid I learned so much just holding the trouble light for my Dad. Whether it was auto brakes, well pumps, electronics or so much more, he always "invested" the time to not only show me how something worked, but to tell me why it was built that way, and what wears out/goes wrong with it.

This summer he helped me thru diagnosing some transmission problems on my truck. As always, he helped me see it as just a collection of parts. That diagnosis lead to me tearing into it and simply cleaning a mesh screen on a solenoid. For the price of a filter and fluid (and the time) it is back on the road. Without his support I don't know if I would have tackled that job.

"On the shoulders of giants" is truly how I feel.
I will always need him.

-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 17, 2015)

Same feeling here. After my dads passing in 07, I found a vice I made for him in shop shop class. It required casting the main body (aluminum) around the machined components, taking 18 weeks to complete (If I remember right). It was still a virgin when I discovered it stashed away.
I miss my old man....


----------



## TomS (Aug 17, 2015)

firestopper said:


> Same feeling here. After my dads passing in 07, I found a vice I made for him in shop shop class. It required casting the main body (aluminum) around the machined components, taking 18 weeks to complete (If I remember right). It was still a virgin when I discovered it stashed away.
> I miss my old man....



Got choked up reading this post.  Miss my dad too.

Tom S


----------



## taycat (Aug 17, 2015)

remember i was about 10 and helped him do rear drum brakes on our car.
dad said i could drive it rd after we finished.
so jumped in ready to go all i heard was him shout whoa.
in my excitement forgot we hadn't put drums back on or wheels.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Aug 17, 2015)

The other day I had an80'th birthday party. Among the other odd items I had a
Card from the younger g.son----- " thank you granddad . Every day I discover I
Learned how to do this from you " .........ABLJHB


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 17, 2015)

He is a role model you need to emulate for future generations.
Do him proud!
And please don't think its weak or unmanly to tell him what you are thinking and feeling.
Real men love their families and friends.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 17, 2015)

Daryl has said some profound words. Live by them and life becomes easier. My Dad died in 1986, my Grand dad in 1961. I miss them both terribly. They are the ones that formed me into what I am today. I never go thru a day without thanking them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ogberi (Aug 18, 2015)

Enjoy every minute.  My dad taught me to fix everything from arrows to zambonis.  More importantly, he taught me that even if I don't know how to fix it, I can learn how.  One of my best memories was my dad and I having a couple of beers as I rebuilt the transmission on my dirtbike 15 years ago. I got it all back together, it shifted butter smooth and he said, 'Good! You have paid attention.'


----------



## Ed of all trades (Aug 19, 2015)

If I could talk to my dad again and ask for his advice.........   He died 35 years ago.  He was one of the smartest men I ever knew.........   If I could talk to my dad again and ask for his advice...............
My dad died when I was 20 yr old and I thought I was smarter than him.  
Don't miss your chance to talk to your dad and ask his advice.  
I love you dad,  Ed


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi fellas, 
After posting on the vise I made my pops back in HS "79", I decided to post up some photos showing as many parts as possible. This took me back to memory lane and I remember how special my Machine shop teacher was. Mr. Bishop was a WWII tail gunner (sorry I can't recall the exact bomber).
and has since past away from Leukemia. I stayed in touch with him for a few years after graduating and even spoke to his students while on leave from the Navy. He always insisted I dress in my cracker jacks when addressing his students as he was like a proud father when he introduced me to the class. 
The vise was built in Advance Machining class my junior year requiring casting,welding and of course machining. Mr. Bishop had secured the molds from a Colorado technical institution and really wanted some of us to build the vise, but only a few of us took welding class along with machining. 
He always inisted we did 100% of the work, so I took on the challenge. The body is cast aluminum (we could only cast aluminum and brass) and took some time to set up the steel guide pipes. Welding was required for a key way and internal acme sleeve for the main lead screw. We had to grind all HHS tooling for each process. 

I decided to take it apart and clean up the years of patina and grease and reassemble to like new. I do plan on mounting it and only use it for small parts as one blow could result in failure of the cast aluminum. 

In the end, If I recall correctly I was given a B+ for the project. Looking at it today, Mr. Bishop was generous with his grading system. Haha

My old HS stopped offering vocational classes sometime in the late 80's to early 90's. Mr. Bishop, RIP passed in 95. Memories do not allow me to repaint it, for some odd reason.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 24, 2015)

That's purty. Now get out the hammer and make it look old.

 "Billy G"


----------

